# Which NBA player are you?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i came out as Lamar Odom


http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/4249/


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i came out as Lamar Odom
> 
> 
> http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/4249/


I refused to be called Tony Parker. LOL I perfer Dawn Staley but they didn't have a female version to the test. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I was Gilbert Arenas...I'd probably compare myself to a poor, not a penny in his pocket man's version of him.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Andrei Kirilenko. True. Im white, lanky, have a pretty hot gf and have a taste for occasional foreys into "questionable haircut land"...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Ha! This was great. Even though I typed in "center" for position, I came out as Raja Bell. And here I was braced for Danny Schayes.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Jason Kidd - figures, the guy I can't stand.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Dwayne Wade

I dont like him


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Raja Bell


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shane Battier


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Probably Shawn Marion because I'm a big man that plays undersized at the 4 but is more the size of a collegiate 3. Gifted on the defensive end obviously like Marion, and get most of my points outside a structured system. I can shoot with range but am streaky, and have the ability to find open shots for teammates by knowing how to position myself and move the ball for solid shots. That about sums me up as a player.


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I came out as Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Heheheheh

I'm Vince Carter

<br />Vince Carter<br /><a href="http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/4249/">Take Which NBA player are you? today!</a><br /><small>Created with <a href="http://rumandmonkey.com/">Rum and Monkey</a>'s <a href="http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/">Personality Test Generator</a>.</small></p><div></div>


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

raja bell


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Shane Battier second time and Sebastian Telfair first time. Figures that I like both.


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

I hate to say this but according to them I'm Oliver Miller.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Raja Bell


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

who the hells Ha Seung Jin?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

What is the infatuation with Raja Bell, LOL. At least we know people are playing that game right.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

whoever is like raja ball likes defence, and would rather pass then to take the final shot of the game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> whoever is like raja ball likes defence, and would rather pass then to take the final shot of the game.


I really dont play basketball a lot so i do is give it to my teammates and play defense:biggrin:


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

<br />Tim Duncan<br /><a href="http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/4249/">Take Which NBA player are you? today!</a><br /><small>Created with <a href="http://rumandmonkey.com/">Rum and Monkey</a>'s <a href="http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/">Personality Test Generator</a>.</small></p><div></div>


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Heheheheh
> 
> I'm Vince Carter


Me too!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> who the hells Ha Seung Jin?


Only the greatest South Korean to ever play in the NBA. Blazers traded him to Milwaukie in the Magloire trade as a filler. May not see the court again.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Me too!


:cheers:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

shawn marion...i'm happy with that


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't know there was an actual test to take to determine the player you are. I checked Grinch's original post and when I took it, it told me I was Kevin Garnett. That's even better than Shawn Marion although I consider my game to be patterned much more after Marion than KG.


----------

